# best casting reel



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

im looking for a good casting reel. i dont want to spend no more then about 180 and id like it to be lever drag. also what is the best type of rod for casting? im not having one made. would like a decent rod and would like to spend no more then 150. thanks for the help


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

also would use this for the pier and surf down in nc


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

In my opinion a lever drag on a casting reel causes more problems than they are worth, it takes but a moment to adjust a star drag and they are less apt to get bumped during the casting/wading/night fishing process. 


If you want to spend $180 then think "used" get a Daiwa SL0SH or SHV 20 or 30 and some kind of 12-13 foot graphite casting rod like an Oceanmaster or Tica or perhaps a Breakaway 

A brand new Daiwa SL0SH or SHV is around $130 on the Internet and these reels will outcast a great many of the Reels costing several hundred more with lever drags, and in North Carolina will easily out cast all Spinners all the time especially at night when no one can see how far anything goes.

The better class of rods are going to cost $180 and up for the rod blank only and can get into the $400-$500 and up range pretty easily for a custom built.

Buy used and you will have enough left over for a bulk spool of line to practice with, if you practice on dry land you can retrieve your sinkers, I like to practice over water to lubricate the line as in a fishing situation, but a break off costs you lead...


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow this question will get you 25 replies. What everybody uses will be the best. I think the ABU's are the best. That's because I have 11 of them. Do a search and u can read for hours and still not know. Better off researching the quality of the different reels. Things like the bearings, drag system and overall construction and parts availability. For $180 you can get a fairly good reel. Casting will depend on the caster and the rod. For $150 you should be able to get a good off the shelf rod.


----------



## ThePitbullofLove (Oct 13, 2011)

Opinions will vary, but I like the following:

Daiwa Saltist 30
Penn 525 Mag
Avet MX
Tsunami Trophy Series TSTSC-1102XH
Tica 11'6" XH Surf Casting rod.
UEHA735002C


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ususally lever drags are boat reels ... best bet is to meet some one that has a couple of different ones and see what you like ... Avet magged, Abu's, Daiwa anything in 20 or 30 size, and the Penn 525 or squalls are the most used and all great reels ...


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

a lot of my friends use lever drag for pier and surf and a lot of them are avet mc but i dont have the money for one of them.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

with a little time and patience a tld15 can be cast just as well as any of the above mentioned reels(ask j.wade),i have a tld15 but very rarly do i cast it ,as its my king reel.i've seen guys who can flat out rip a 15 out there as if it were a slosh30,but with any LD you'll need patience and remember to reset the drag after casting


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Get a saltist 30 bg casting reel and a 12' ocean master 6-12. Meets all your requirements and is a pretty decent combo.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you are just getting into surf fishing and are not use to conv. reels I would start with a mid range set up not an 8nbait rig. It's a lot easier to learn the sport on a 10.5ft Tica with a slosh20 or abu6500 throwing 4 and 5 oz, than a 12ft ocean master with a slosh30 throwing 8oz and a big chunk of bait. I've only been surf fishing for 5 or 6 years and only using conv. reels for a couple years, and starting small and working my way up is what worked for me. But if you already know what you're doing just go with what Garboman said.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Avet SX MC since you requested a lever drag. Can be as tame as you need it, or cleaned up to launch weightnbait. Used in excellent condition around 150.00. A LOT of people starting to use and love them on NC piers and sand. I love the ones I have. Be patient and you will see them up for sale for 150.00 area.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> A brand new Daiwa SL0SH or SHV is around $130 on the Internet and these reels will outcast a great many of the Reels costing several hundred more with lever drags, and in North Carolina will easily out cast all Spinners all the time especially at night when no one can see how far anything goes.


The disclaimer should be that this statement ONLY applies in North Carolina. We can't have people thinking that these feats can be replicated elsewhere. (lest frustration and injury follow) You and I both know these things, but this guy is from Virginia, so we musn't assume.

Had he been from Philly, no explanation would have been necessary.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

whats the price on it


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

iv been using covn for awhile. just all boat reels with limited castin


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

price?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Akios 656CTM is a great casting reel with magnetic and brake block control. Can be tuned from mild to wild based on your needs.

149.99 new.

Tommy


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tommy said:


> The Akios 656CTM is a great casting reel with magnetic and brake block control. Can be tuned from mild to wild based on your needs.
> 
> 149.99 new.
> 
> Tommy


 Yeap,I was right impressed with that rascal.. It was like a suped up 7000 abu,casted like a dream,don't know what the drag is like though,hopefully better than abu's 7000...


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Tommy is right - this is the absolute best right out of the box and has a resonable price, especially for the quality.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

were can you find this reel. im trying to find specs on it


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

You can always depend on a tank - Daiwa SL30SHV.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I can only say what everybody else is saying.
My opinion on a reel is either a Penn mag 525, Abu 7000, or the Akios 656. My overall suggestion is the Akios just purely because that thing is a casting machine. I would think that the good folks at Akios made that reel just for tounrament casting, thats how good it is.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Me Tanka Tanka


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

For a beginner Avet SX MC. 

EZ Bait and Tackle, Goldsboro NC, sold me one for 150.00 BNIB. (Last years stock I think) Charkbait.com sells them for 199.00 free ship and monofilment.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

If your dead set on a lever drag, look for an older 7000 c4 ld in purple or blue color. Can be set up to cast fairly well (100 plus yds) w/ 8&bait. The cool thing about a lever drag is you can fish it like a Baitrunner.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Drum Bum said:


> If your dead set on a lever drag, look for an older 7000 c4 ld in purple or blue color. Can be set up to cast fairly well (100 plus yds) w/ 8&bait. The cool thing about a lever drag is you can fish it like a Baitrunner.


Sure you could, just like any other star drag reel with a clicker and an eccentric lever to place it in free spool.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok i found my reel. im going to go with the Akios 757ctm. cant beat the price at 150.00. so know what kinda rod do yall suggest?


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Where do you plan on doing most of your fishing and what weight range do you plan on throwing?


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

mostly pier and every now and then going down to nc and surf fishing. and ill probally throw a 8. thats what im used 2


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you want to buy the Akios locally Greg's bait shack in P-town has them. Thats where I got mine.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

be aware of the slow retrieve rate on the 757 it's 4:3-1, that's the only reason I haven't bought one ... I still would would throw my money at a 20 or 30 size Diawa Saltist ... can't break one and is a great casting reel with lots of power, great drag after it gets broke in, and still has a 6-1 gear ratio so it don't take all day reeling in to rebait


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ill look into the diawa. i was just really impressed with the 757. do you have a link to a website for these reels and were i can buy them? also are these the upgraded saltist or the older ones? i remmber doing some resurch on them and they had a shv modle that was like top of the line for the saltist or something like that


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the saltist have a forward gearbox that is out of the way when casting ... the slsh, sha, and shv models the gearbox is under the reel and some people say it gets in their way others say it's no big deal ... all are great reels ... the Saltist silver or the BG one is the one you would want if that's what you pick ... this one http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?id=567


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

this daiwa has the gearbox under the handle http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?id=190


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

jbrady14 said:


> mostly pier and every now and then going down to nc and surf fishing. and ill probally throw a 8. thats what im used 2


Something from Tica, or maybe even breakaway would be a good choice.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll go along with the Akios, I've switched to em on all my rods. My faverite long distance Mullet Rod is a 11 ft, 2-5 oz Cast Pro with a Akios 651 SCM Shuttle (left hand) on it, you can reach them far bars on flat Beaches with that setup - River


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

River said:


> I'll go along with the Akios, I've switched to em on all my rods. My faverite long distance Mullet Rod is a 11 ft, 2-5 oz Cast Pro with a Akios 651 SCM Shuttle (left hand) on it, you can reach them far bars on flat Beaches with that setup - River


FLAT BEACHES!.....Now your talking my language ;-)


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

River said:


> I'll go along with the Akios, I've switched to em on all my rods. My faverite long distance Mullet Rod is a 11 ft, 2-5 oz Cast Pro with a Akios 651 SCM Shuttle (left hand) on it, you can reach them far bars on flat Beaches with that setup - River


have the same rod River, custom i built, with a 55 size... built for the whiting. however i found that its also fun to catch blackies on as well, or an occasional chomper


----------

